# lower abdominal pain when sitting/gas



## CGmama (May 12, 2012)

I am totally new to this, and hope someone out there could give me some info. First, I was diagnosed with spastic colitis when I was younger. Never really thought much about it. Now I am 62, and I am frustrated. I can not, nor have I ever been able to lay on my stomach. When I do I get abdominal pains. Also wearing of tight clothing does the same. Several years ago I started experiencing a suttle sharp pain in my lower right side, was told it was probably a hip problem. Eventually I was diagnosed with Uterine prolapse. Following my Hysterectomy, the pain somewhat subsided. Then a year ago I thought I might have a hernia. I work at an auto parts store, and have to change batteries. Almost everytime I do, I get that pain in my right side again, and usually lasts a couple days. My doctor sent me to a surgeon, who did a Cat scan, no hernia. Its so frustrating. Now three days ago I started experiencing a pain in my lower abdomen almost like when you have been throwing up for days, the cramping, and some leg and lower back pain. Also when I sit down, pain shoots up from the bottom. My bowels are good and regular for the most part. Also finding it painful when my bladder is full. I did have a Mesh Sling put in after my Hysterectomy, am wondering it this is part of my problem. Of course I worry about cancer. Had a Colonoscopy done 4 years ago, looked good. I am getting so frustrated. Anyone out there with some advice....thanks Oh forgot....lots of gas, both ends all the time......and if I stand for long periods of time which I do sometimes go me whole shift, 8 or 9 hours, with no break...they can't fit it in, I get lower abdominal discomfort. Right now I feel almost as if my insides are wanting to come out...it hurts to walk, to stand, and to sit.......dang...I'll get this all down yet...with this new painfull outburst, also have lower back pain, and last night i had leg pain like you get when you have the flu....I think I am falling apart, just had my annual checkup...everything good...till now


----------

